

Help us to establish "makespace" in Cambridge, UK - timthorn
http://www.meetup.com/Makespace/

======
ljf
Your link is not clickable - not sure if this one will be:
<http://www.meetup.com/>

~~~
timthorn
Thanks. Seems to work for me; if not: <http://www.meetup.com/Makespace/>

